# Plymouth Maritime HQ Bunker System



## Underworld (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, after a good look around admiralty house a few weeks ago CLICK, i got the e-mail I'd been waiting for. The date was set, a few of us would get to look around the Maritime HQ - A nuclear, chemical and biological bunker set in the grounds of the house and its land.

After a breakfast, we meet up and 380+ pictures later, this is what I came out with.

Many thanks to DJ and co for getting this sorted.

Information on the site can be found http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/m/mount_wise/index.html

The site is in two parts, the top two levels are all office blocks type build for cold war and the ground floor is the WW2 bunker, all under several tons of concrete.

I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as we did taking them  There will be more pictures to follow...







































































































Underworld


----------



## sqwasher (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow stunning location & pics! Was this an 'allowed' visit? Nice one!


----------



## fezzyben (Oct 16, 2008)

1 word. WOW!! cheers FB


----------



## Dark Prince (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice pics. Was the phone exchange still complete?.

DP


----------



## Scotty (Oct 16, 2008)

Cracking day, thanks to underworld for finding DJ and organising the 1st trip that got us to this trip.
big thanks to DJ (thats a bird) for organising the tour and thanks to pete and cindy (cindy is a bloke) for giving us the tour.

here is my pics (i've given up caring if you guys say they are out of focus. you know who you are.)

Started off in DJ's apartment in admiralty house.










Then on to the bunker.
The main enterance, past the guard house and the turn styles.





Wall of keys, so many keys.





Gate phones





CCTV





1St of many external blast doors. this is a small one.





On to the bunker.
Miles and miles of corridoors.




















Shower





Toilet










Nato















Secure phones





De-contamination










There is loads of theses control boxes all over the site.





1 part of many plant rooms.
















More keys





A thingy from a server room





Enterence to the WWII tunnels.





More tunnels















Many huge rooms that has other rooms and tunnels on and off them.










A map of the tunnels





Dials from 1 or 2 V12 rolls royce diesel generator engines.





Thats it for now.
there is many more pics here.


----------



## Scrub2000 (Oct 16, 2008)

Excellent report peeps....jolly good show on getting access sorted!

Scotty shame about your shots dude...little out of focus?


----------



## dangerous dave (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks lads for a top day out was an awesome explore now for my pics


----------



## Bunk3r (Oct 16, 2008)

very nice, well done and great photos to match.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Oct 16, 2008)

really like the older WWII tunnel system chaps, very much my thing.....


----------



## lycos (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone involved with this one, spesh Underworld for being the voice of the masses, had a cracking time, huge site so plenty of photo ops, 
A few more from me...











Battery back-ups...






The BT room...






Kitchens...
















Who didn't enjoy this room then? colours were great...


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 17, 2008)

What a brilliant tour! Great photos chaps...even Scotty!  Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Oct 17, 2008)

10/10  , Groovy


----------



## Underworld (Oct 17, 2008)

Dark Prince said:


> Nice pics. Was the phone exchange still complete?.
> 
> DP




Not really, one of the phone banks (I.E. Just the cables) where still there. Its wasn't connected to anythink I don't think.

I really do feel that these pictures do the site proud. Well done everyone 

Underworld


----------



## dangerous dave (Oct 20, 2008)

now for my black n white shots done on illford hp5 and developed by me


----------



## Scrub2000 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just a few from me...HARD to get some unique shots from the quality already posted >)
























































..and poor Batfink






Awesome visit so thanks guys for the opportunity.


----------



## Krypton (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks like a great visit. I adore keys and have an obsession with them! That was just a heaven :O


----------



## graybags (Mar 31, 2009)

*MW*

Excellent report and pics, even if some of them were printed back to front ! Was that a shell dressing or field dressing I spotted ? hopefully post war by the looks of it, unlike some of the ones we had that were made and issued in 1943 and still in huge supply in the 1990's

G


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 7, 2009)

woohh wot a great place, this is in plymouth :O
i really really want to check this place out 
ohhh exciting


----------

